# Female Farseer?



## ZepherZealot257 (Aug 22, 2010)

Heyy, I have made some background fluff for my own craftworld, sketches and drawings of the farseer I want and everything but.... I have no idea where to get, how to make or how to convert a FEMALE farseer and it's driving me crazy! Any help would be appreciated? :victory:


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Forgive me if I'm wrong as I'm not 100% on Eldar fluff but arn't Farseers female? I mean the models have helmets. Then again I may be wrong, is there a specific look your going for?


----------



## ZepherZealot257 (Aug 22, 2010)

Not all Farseers are female, Games Workshop just portrays alot of them as female in the DOW games and I'm looking for a helmet-less head :/ :victory:

I'm not too fussy on the body, I just want people to know It's a girly face!!! :L


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Usually Farseers are Female while Warlocks are usually Male


----------



## ZepherZealot257 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just want a head like Idranel from DOW II  :L


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just stick a feminine head on to a farseer instead of a helmet, I'm sure theres one i the guardians box, you don't need something obvious like massive jordan breasts or knee length hair like most lonely female desperate nutjobs do.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Does GW make female elf heads for fantasy? I am sure that would work.










Found this on Minus1modifier. The guy used a "Deamonette head, putty and guardian antennae thingymabob"


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Failing the above grab a female head from the High/Wood/Dark Elf Range from somewhere like Bits and Kits


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Captain Stillios said:


> Usually Farseers are Female while Warlocks are usually Male


No such limitation.
BOTH sexes fill roles along the path, in ALL of the aspects. Eldar do not subscribe to simple gender stereotyping.

Male and female Banshees.
Male and female Scorpions.

They just have the farseers in the DoWaste-of-fething-time games as females.

As to making one, with the helmet on, it isn't that hard. 
(it is a GHOSTHELM, after all).
Female guardian torso.
High Elf kirtled legs. 
Either High elf or Dire Avenger arms (for the sword/pistol or spear).
Metal 'seer head or a guardian one with some GS (their helmets have a goiter compared to a regular guardian's) and some bits.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

my personal choice would be would be the wood elf spellsinger the one on the GW website listed as female spellsinger casting it would take very little conversion to look like the farseer your wanting sorry cant post a pic im at work


----------

